# Funny animal pics



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Mostly just wanted to share the picture of the ferret that I saw at a local pet store that treats its animals very well. Ferrets are such contortionists and it cracks me up every time. Why he would sleep in that pose I'll never know.?

On the topic of sleeping I also have no idea why my cat would want to sleep in a plastic shopping bag. :stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:

What funny pictures do you have? What animals or pets make you laugh most often?


----------

